# Hello



## TheeBettyBoop (Jul 28, 2008)

I decided to stop lurking and become a member. Lived in Miami most of my life and i recently moved back to my hometown. You can call me Abby or thee whatever is easier for you. I currently live in California.  Like most of you _I AM_ a Mac addict.  I look foward to know all of atleast some of you. Can't wait to learn new techniques or tips from you guys, as i hope to provide with something too.  
P.s. My family is from Puerto Rico and Miami has a lot of that.  I understand English pretty well, but I don't get the time to practice the language. That been said, my English may not be clear all the time.  If you dont understand me please let me know and I'll try my best to explain better.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome, its fabulous on here !


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank You


----------



## mac*lover (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

welcome


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

hi abby.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Abby!


----------

